# Crazy Bassbuilder from the Netherlands (no, really. Insane.)



## flo (Jul 8, 2011)

Check this out:
























Some of the shapes are obviously inspired by Ritter, but this guy has got some serious woodworking skills and is very creative, to say the least.

Here's the link:

BAS-EXTRAVAGANZA.NL


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 8, 2011)

What the flying fuck man.


----------



## flo (Jul 8, 2011)

He's got some humor as well, check this out:

"There are several hypes. Now there is this hype where bass-builders try to build basses with more and more strings. In the ERB (Extended Range Basses) the are 6, 7, 9 and even more strings on basses. Basses with less than 4 strings are rare. So I started the MRB (Minimal Range Basses). Here is a one-string bass. Extra special thanks to the artists Romée and Solenn (6 and 4 years old) for the incredible paint job."








or this:
"This one is not as extraordinary as many others, but this one is good to play with (that's a bizarre concept to me)."


----------



## flo (Jul 8, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> What the flying fuck man.



 knew you would like it!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 8, 2011)

Please explain the twisted neck batshit craziness I'm seeing.


----------



## flo (Jul 8, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Please explain the twisted neck batshit craziness I'm seeing.




Fanned frets (My guess). It looks like a twisted neck when being photographed from that angle. Still...


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jul 8, 2011)

DUDE.

These totally rock. Love them. Definitely deserved of my 100th post


----------



## Superwoodle (Jul 8, 2011)

flo said:


> Fanned frets (My guess). It looks like a twisted neck when being photographed from that angle. Still...



That is indeed twist. It allows for a more natural wrist position, especially for players with health problems. It is explained here.

Bass Guitar Magazine Reviews the Torzal Twist Bass Guitar


----------



## flo (Jul 8, 2011)

Superwoodle said:


> That is indeed twist. It allows for a more natural wrist position, especially for players with health problems. It is explained here.
> 
> Bass Guitar Magazine Reviews the Torzal Twist Bass Guitar




Wow thanks for this vid! Didn't know something like this existed, still hard to believe. Great stuff.


----------



## Az_Spirit_Crusher (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah, I saw those basses some time ago. This is really crazy shit. Nevertheless it is still pretty cool and I would LOVE to have one of this crazy-ass basses.


----------



## LordCashew (Jul 9, 2011)

flo said:


> Check this out:



Nice, lots of room to double thumb. 

I'm not sure if I have an application for that "temperament" though.


----------



## Nublet (Jul 9, 2011)

Most of the "more normal'ish" are pretty cool... and actually somewhat affordable. Do want.


----------



## Bigfan (Jul 9, 2011)

LordIronSpatula said:


> Nice, lots of room to double thumb.
> 
> I'm not sure if I have an application for that "temperament" though.



It's actually just standard temperament. Since there's only one string on each neck It'll fret in the middle of the slanted fret. It's just for looks


----------



## metalman_ltd (Jul 9, 2011)

This guys really thinking outside the box. I like the puzzle pieces on that one.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 9, 2011)

Holy crap, this is my new favorite builder! Those are amaaaazing!


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 9, 2011)

Holy crap, this is my new favorite builder! Those are amaaaazing!


----------



## LordCashew (Jul 9, 2011)

Bigfan said:


> It's actually just standard temperament. Since there's only one string on each neck It'll fret in the middle of the slanted fret. It's just for looks



Oh! With the angle of the picture it looked like the frets were equidistant and the bass was unusable, purely ornamental. But I looked at other pictures of the bass on the website and you're right.


----------



## SD83 (Jul 10, 2011)

BAS-EXTRAVAGANZA.NL
One of the best looking basses I've seen in a while... if it wasn't for the weird cover over the e-cavity. A lot of very interesting instruments, I wonder what's the reason for the low prices...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 10, 2011)

flo said:


> Some of the shapes are obviously inspired by Carl Thompson


 
Fixed.


----------



## flo (Jul 11, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Fixed.


Jep, Tompson was first, I admit.


----------



## TolerancEJ (Jul 11, 2011)

I like the bass he made from a McDonald's countertop. The pic is also in his website.


----------



## R0ADK1LL (Jul 13, 2011)

I love the punk rock bass. It looks like he just destroyed as bass & bolted it back together. It wouldn't sound fantastic, but if you were playing real punk rock it really wouldn't matter.






The cutaway for 36 frets on the Fanned bass is pretty sweet too.





I love how some of the concepts could easily be done at home too. i.e. the Mirror bass.
More luthiers should be out there breaking the rules. Like he says, if you're just looking for tone, you'll probably end up with a Jazz or a Strat. If you want style, you're never going to get the same tone so you might as well go for broke.
I would like to see some of Ritter's ideas of hiding the electronics etc. at the back of the bass though, could be a whole new world of possibilities.


----------



## deevit (Jul 13, 2011)

R0ADK1LL said:


> I love the punk rock bass. It looks like he just destroyed as bass & bolted it back together. It wouldn't sound fantastic, but if you were playing real punk rock it really wouldn't matter.



I actually know a guy who owned this bass. It was playable up to the 9th fret or so and sounded pretty good, he said. This one was built as a statement against all the bands on MTV and such, who claime to be 'punk' but at the same time come in with all these shiny brand new instruments...

Cool fact; He had to promise the builder he would never use a gigbag or case with this one...


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jul 13, 2011)

flo said:


>


Looks like the neck on a BC Rich I bought once, except the neck wasn't actually supposed to be like that on it.


----------



## ROAR (Jul 13, 2011)

What the fucking fuck...


----------



## Devotion (Jul 13, 2011)

http://www.bas-extravaganza.nl/?page=bassen&BassenID=14

This one has got a tube in the preamp.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 13, 2011)

None of the non 'MRB' look terribly original, they are however all hideous


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jul 13, 2011)

this is awesome


----------



## eegor (Jul 14, 2011)

I want this. So. Bad.


----------



## Jontain (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow, great to see someone actually trying to go for something different as apposed to just trying to perfect common designs.


----------



## Powermetalbass (Jul 14, 2011)

those are some outrageous basses


----------



## KoenDercksen (Jul 21, 2011)

Fucking awesome haha, would love to have one!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 21, 2011)

Shit, now I want a guitar made out of a counter top.


----------



## insertcoolname (Jul 21, 2011)

He's like a mash-up artist of a bass builder. Easy to see inspiration from Ritter and Zon, among others.


----------



## Adonai678 (Jul 30, 2011)

So no Tom Araya MRG jokes? Not even one? Jeeze!


----------



## Adonai678 (Jul 30, 2011)

mistake post. my bad


----------



## simulclass83 (Jul 30, 2011)

BAS-EXTRAVAGANZA.NL


----------



## Shadlow (Jul 31, 2011)

A little bit crazy in some forme, but I would like test one of these


----------



## UnderTheSign (Aug 1, 2011)

Awesome. And his "Druppel" guitar is only 1200... GAS!
Might send this guy an email someday and drop by just for fun!


----------



## engage757 (Aug 1, 2011)

mahgod. this shit is weird.


----------

